Ask HN: What subreddits have you learned the most from? - rblion
======
deftnerd
It's a low-comment sub, but I'm a big fan of /r/damninteresting

It's described as "The reddit-specific version of the curated links section of
DamnInteresting.com. These represent the nifty articles we've found (and
occasional written) about science, history, and psychology."

I enjoy it because it's a shotgun approach to knowledge, rather than specific
domain knowledge.

------
mindcrime
Probably some combination of

/r/semanticweb

/r/machinelearning

/r/artificial

/r/amateurradio

/r/math

/r/electronics

and

/r/programming

------
rzzzwilson
/r/learnpython. Just reading the posts plus comments and answering the
occasional question has taught me a lot, most of it good.

